# Need a little help



## Satiasha (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok so here is the issue I am facing. I am trying to install the awesome sauce mod but i can't get cwm to work right. I've tried going back to EE19 and Di14 and can't get it to work at all. I have been looking at all forums i can to find an answer but none has presented itself. Thanks

I jsut realize what i didn't say and that is i have tried with the EH09 rooted version and have had no luck at all.

Edit: I manged to solve my issue. Thanks anyway.


----------

